# Help epc light came on and 5 faults



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

07 gti 2.0t only thing I've done since the epc and mil came on was change the fuel filter.

My epc light came on and my car went into limp mode. Hooked up the vag and this is what i got

1) 008852- fuel pressure regulator valve (n276)
p2294-004-open circuit-intermittent-mil on

2) 000051-turbocharger bypass valve control circuit 
p0033-004-malfunction/open circuit

3) 009216-Evap leak detection pump control circuit
p2400-004-malfunction - mil on

4) 001092-evap purge control valve (n80)
p0444-004-cuircuit open -mil on

5) 000579 solenoid valve for boost pressure control (n75)
p0243-004-malfunction-mil on 


Lowest voltage reading is 13.589 highest is 14.097



Car hesitates to start and miss fires 
Any help in the right direction will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*mileage*

forgot to mention the car has 108,654


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Please post a complete autoscan with the latest VCDS version, per forum rules.

Your post is a generic scan and not permitted.


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Rules*

It says . I may not post attachments. How do I upload the files if it won't let me. I will try to upload . Do I need to have a certain number of post before it lets me add atachments


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Scan*

Wednesday,05,August,2015,17:08:27:45984
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows Vista x86
VCDS Version: 15.7.0.1
Data version: 20150729
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWEV71K57W006593 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)

Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65



VIN: WVWEV71K57W006593 Mileage: 174860km-108652miles



00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010

03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010

08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000

09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000

0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000

16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000

17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000

19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000

1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000

25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000

42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000

44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000

46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000

52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000

55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000

56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B

Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 

Revision: 5BH14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279

Coding: 0403010A18070160

Shop #: WSC 25160 444 00502

VCID: 2B5EABE08AB69066D3-807E



5 Faults Found:

001092 - EVAP Purge Control Valve (N80) 

P0444 - 004 - Circuit Open

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:05:37



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 273 /min

Load: 58.8 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 34.0°C

Temperature: 34.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 11.811 V



000051 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit 

P0033 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:05:37



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 273 /min

Load: 58.8 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 34.0°C

Temperature: 34.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 11.938 V



000579 - Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75) 

P0243 - 004 - Malfunction

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:05:37



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 273 /min

Load: 58.8 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 34.0°C

Temperature: 34.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 11.938 V



008852 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) 

P2294 - 004 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 2

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:05:37



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 245 /min

Load: 60.4 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 34.0°C

Temperature: 34.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 12.065 V



009216 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit 

 P2400 - 004 - Malfunction

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:05:40



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 279 /min

Load: 60.0 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 34.0°C

Temperature: 34.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 10.668 V



Readiness: 0110 0101



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC

Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 

Revision: 00H11001 

Coding: 0021122

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 73EE7380120688A65B-8026



1 Fault Found:

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 

008 - Implausible Signal



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl

Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB

Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 68D414EC5BC07B7EFE-803C



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl

Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q

Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 

Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005704906

Coding: 178F0F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000

Shop #: WSC 25152 444 54377

VCID: 3776879046FE2486A7-8062



Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB

Component: Wischer 120506 020 0501 

Coding: 00038805

Shop #: WSC 25152 



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl

Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D

Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 

Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4013494

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 2A50AEE4854C896E28-807E



1 Fault Found:

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 

000 - - 

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100000

Fault Priority: 7

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 148

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:03:55





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 Q HW: 1K0 909 605 Q

Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 033 7900 

Revision: 04033000 Serial number: 0038LD091BG$ 

Coding: 0013644

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 3A709EA475EC39EE58-806E



Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D

Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006



Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0F14450CC



Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0F0A4910B



Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0C7B367F 



Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME0E643279N



Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0A025209V



Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME0A065916+



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ

Component: J0527 034 0070 

Coding: 0002022

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 7AF05EA4356CF9EE18-802E



Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 

Component: E0221 002 0010



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl

Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A

Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 

Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279

Coding: 0007203

Shop #: WSC 25053 444 85831

VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb

Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 

Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 

Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001065150A3E

Coding: 7D8F03600F000000

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 2C5CA8FC8FB8975EDA-8078



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl

Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 

Component: Kompass 001 0002 

Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T1C3102

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 7DFA55B82442CED63D-8028



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb

Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A

Component: IMMO VDD 1610 

Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M

Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 

Coding: 0001077

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 387484AC4BE02BFEAE-806C



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb

Part No: 1K0 909 144 J

Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 

Revision: 00H17000 

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb

Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD

Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 

Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000

Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00

Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020



Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 



Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 



Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M

Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 

Coding: 0001076

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 397281A870EA32F651-806C



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl

Part No: 1T0 907 357 

Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 

Coding: 0000003

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G

Component: Radio PM6 165 0018 

Revision: 00165000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2075074

Coding: 0040401

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 244C40DCE7685F1E12-8070



2 Faults Found:

00874 - Treble Speaker Front Left (R20) 

011 - Open Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01111011

Fault Priority: 3

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 148

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 18:35:22



00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 

011 - Open Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01111011

Fault Priority: 3

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 148

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 18:35:22





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD

Component: RDK 0420 

Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000

Coding: 0100100

Shop #: WSC 01287 111 52512

VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020



No fault code found.



End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:59)--------------------------


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Guess*

Iam guessing n75 is the culprit . Any suggestions


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks for the autoscan.

I see a low voltage issue, and on the Mk5 vehicles I've noticed it typically throws codes after a very minor threshold.
I'm seeing voltage in your scan just above 12v and below to 10.68v.

Do you have the original battery or a replacement that is perhaps smaller (less cranking amps/ amps per hour) than the original?
You have have to charge the battery before driving it? 
Do you hear any noise from the alternator?
Since the 4th gen models, VW has been using a PWM alternator, with many models also having a clutched pulley.
A slipping clutch may not be heard within the cabin while driving, but the EPC may go on. 
With the aide of a friend, vehicle in park or neutral, have your friend accelerate and you can observe the alternator pulley (do not touch the engine, just observe from a safe distance).
I say this because some people may have articles of clothing that may hang and get caught in the belt, or jewelery (Flavor Flav clock anyone?).
Look for obvious rotation of the pulley, a slipping clutch will show up as a center cover that is stationary or rotating as a much slower speed.


If this is not possible, you can observe the charging voltage inside the cabin with your VCDS computer. Go to the measuring block and gradually rev the engine.


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Alt*

Now that u mention it every time I accelerate hard I could hear what sounded like a belt slipping. I keep thinking it was my intake sucking air. I cleared all codes turned the key off and back on ran another scan the only fault that came up was the fuel pressure regulator valve (n276 ) p2294 open circuit . I forgot to save the data so after work tomorrow I will run the test again and post the results . I didn't start the car at all just cleared codes turned the key off and back on. And ran my test. I will post tomorrow. I will also check my alternator. Thanks Eric D I really appreciate any help or advice you can give me.

The battery is an after market that was in the car when I bought it. 

The car will start but has a rough idle .

I never had to charge the battery it always started right up with no hesitation.

Epc light will come on as soon as I start it after a minute or so the mil will come on. I think most of the faults are being caused by the rough idle.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

The fuel pressure regulator valve is found on the HPFP, it is not sold separately. You'd have to buy a new one.
Before doing that, I would inspect the cam follower since your mode BPY engine is prone to camshaft wear and also the follower will wear.
When the follow is completely worn, it will wear a hole in it, when that happens your HPFP tip (spring/ plunger side) will wear too.
It can also flatten the cam lobe and even damage the timing chain cover (the one that the vacuum pump mounts too).

Notice the cam lobe damage, this shows a one piece cam. The replacement 2 piece cam (upgrade) will show the tri-lobe with a circle divided the cam from the lobe.










Upgraded two piece cam, showing cam lobe wear (oil used must not have met VW specs or the fuel pump was upgraded with an aftermarket version).
This shouldn't be an issue with stock HPFP and quality oil and frequent oil changes. 










What happens if neglected, the cam follower will wallow out the hole, in which case the expensive cover would be required.
The area with the red circle would be wallowed out if the bore was severely damaged.
That part is pricey and its just an empty aluminum housing.










I would strongly suggest you get the vehicle into an VW or an independent (indy will charge less labor, but the diagnostics fee may be reimbursed by VW if they approve the recall, ask them).
You do have about 10K miles left to take advantage of recall, it will be on their dime.

Here is a self study guide for your engine.
http://vw.nate-online.com/techdocs/2.0L FSI.pdf




A few important recalls on your engine.


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Hpfp*

Thanks you for all this information. 
If I where to remove the Hpfp to inspect it before I go to the dealer just make sure that is the problem, would that void my warranty. I just want to make sure it is the Hpfp before I have it towed to the dealer . My closest VW dealer is like a 40 min. Drive. Thanks again on all the info you've been real helpful.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

It wouldn't void it, just make sure you do not damage the brass fittings. 
You will have to relieve the fuel pressure, don't want that in your eyes.

Take pictures for your own benefit, I don't know if your dealer would still want to charge you to diagnose the follower.


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok thanks . I was thinking of removing it to look at it then reinstall before I take it in to the dealer . Once again for thank you Eric D


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Hpfp*

Ok update I took the HPFP off and everything look good . The cam follower look good as did the cam. I decided to look at wiring and vacuum lines but everything looked great . As it was misfiring I disconnected the Maf and the engine started to run normal . Idled normal and throttle response is normal . As soon as I reconnect it it goes back to running rough. Before I go out and buy a Maf . Could this really cause all the misfiring. And epc light. Thanks again.

I didn't mention it before but it does have a neuspeed pipe and filter. 
One other ? When I bought the car I noticed it had a apr stg 1 badge . How do I find out if it's actually flashed or just badged.
A day before this whole thing started I tried cleaning the Maf by spraying it with sensor cleaner.
Sunday,09,August,2015,14:20:29:45984
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows Vista x86
VCDS Version: 15.7.0.1
Data version: 20150729
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWEV71K57W006593 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)

Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65



VIN: WVWEV71K57W006593 Mileage: 174860km-108652miles



00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010

03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010

08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000

09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000

0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000

16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000

17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000

19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000

1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000

25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000

42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000

44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000

46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010

52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000

55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000

56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B

Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 

Revision: 5BH14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279

Coding: 0403010A18070160

Shop #: WSC 25160 444 00502

VCID: 2B5EABE08AB69066D3-807E



7 Faults Found:

000256 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 

P0100 - 004 - Supply Voltage - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:11:56



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 0 /min

Load: 0.0 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 73.0°C

Temperature: 51.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 12.319 V



001092 - EVAP Purge Control Valve (N80) 

P0444 - 004 - Circuit Open

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:17:02



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 1100 /min

Load: 22.3 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 72.0°C

Temperature: 51.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 11.938 V



000051 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit 

P0033 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:17:02



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 1100 /min

Load: 22.3 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 72.0°C

Temperature: 51.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 12.065 V



000579 - Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75) 

P0243 - 004 - Malfunction

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:17:03



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 1303 /min

Load: 11.8 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 72.0°C

Temperature: 50.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 12.065 V



009216 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit 

P2400 - 004 - Malfunction

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:17:03



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 1279 /min

Load: 10.6 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 72.0°C

Temperature: 50.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 12.065 V



008852 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) 

P2294 - 004 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:17:03



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 1234 /min

Load: 10.6 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 72.0°C

Temperature: 50.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 12.192 V



000048 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Heating Circuit 

P0030 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100100

Fault Priority: 2

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 255

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 14:17:19



Freeze Frame:

RPM: 816 /min

Load: 36.1 %

Speed: 0.0 km/h

Temperature: 69.0°C

Temperature: 50.0°C

Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar

Voltage: 13.843 V



Readiness: 0110 0101



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC

Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 

Revision: 00H11001 

Coding: 0021122

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 73EE7380120688A65B-8026



2 Faults Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 

013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 

008 - Implausible Signal



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl

Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB

Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 68D414EC5BC07B7EFE-803C



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl

Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q

Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 

Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005704906

Coding: 178F0F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000

Shop #: WSC 25152 444 54377

VCID: 3776879046FE2486A7-8062



Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB

Component: Wischer 120506 020 0501 

Coding: 00038805

Shop #: WSC 25152 



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl

Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D

Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 

Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4013494

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 2A50AEE4854C896E28-807E



1 Fault Found:

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 

000 - - 

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 01100000

Fault Priority: 7

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 148

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 20:03:55





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 Q HW: 1K0 909 605 Q

Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 033 7900 

Revision: 04033000 Serial number: 0038LD091BG$ 

Coding: 0013644

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 3A709EA475EC39EE58-806E



Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D

Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006



Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0F14450CC



Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0F0A4910B



Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0C7B367F 



Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME0E643279N



Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0A025209V



Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME0A065916+



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ

Component: J0527 034 0070 

Coding: 0002022

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 7AF05EA4356CF9EE18-802E



Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 

Component: E0221 002 0010



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl

Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A

Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 

Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279

Coding: 0007203

Shop #: WSC 25053 444 85831

VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb

Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 

Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 

Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001065150A3E

Coding: 7D8F03600F000000

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 2C5CA8FC8FB8975EDA-8078



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl

Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 

Component: Kompass 001 0002 

Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T1C3102

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 7DFA55B82442CED63D-8028



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb

Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A

Component: IMMO VDD 1610 

Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M

Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 

Coding: 0001077

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 387484AC4BE02BFEAE-806C



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb

Part No: 1K0 909 144 J

Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 

Revision: 00H17000 

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb

Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD

Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 

Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000

Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00

Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020



Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 



Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 



Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 



1 Fault Found:

00896 - Trunk Lock Unit (F256) 

008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00101000

Fault Priority: 4

Fault Frequency: 4

Reset counter: 189

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 19:01:12





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M

Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 

Coding: 0001076

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 397281A870EA32F651-806C



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl

Part No: 1T0 907 357 

Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 

Coding: 0000003

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G

Component: Radio PM6 165 0018 

Revision: 00165000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2075074

Coding: 0040401

Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

VCID: 244C40DCE7685F1E12-8070



2 Faults Found:

00874 - Treble Speaker Front Left (R20) 

011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00111011

Fault Priority: 3

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 188

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 18:35:22



00875 - Treble Speaker Front Right (R22) 

011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

Freeze Frame:

Fault Status: 00111011

Fault Priority: 3

Fault Frequency: 1

Reset counter: 188

Mileage: 174863 km

Time Indication: 0

Date: 2000.00.00

Time: 18:35:22





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl

Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD

Component: RDK 0420 

Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000

Coding: 0100100

Shop #: WSC 01287 111 52512

VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020



No fault code found.



End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:54)--------------------------


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Gti*

07 Gti from what I can tell it does have a stg1 apr tune . Has neuspeed cold air intake . 
If disconnect the Maf it will idle and rev fine. As soon as reconnect it it starts to misfire and shake. 
Could a faulty Maf make the car miss that bad . And cause the epc light .


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Update*

I borrowed my friends Maf from his wrecked Passat installed it and no change . I started to look for a vacuum leak I could hear . After searching I found the hose that goes to the brake booster was split were it connects to the engine block. When I move it around it would miss even more . I tried pasting a pic but it won't let me. My next step is to go buy this hose and I will update once installed. Hopefully this is the culprit.


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Still down*

I changed the vacum hose . Car no longer misses . But my epc light and engine light still on. Here's the latest scan
Tuesday,18,August,2015,17:48:12:45984
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows Vista x86
VCDS Version: 15.7.0.1
Data version: 20150729
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWEV71K57W006593 License Plate: 
Mileage: 174860km-108652mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65

VIN: WVWEV71K57W006593 Mileage: 174860km-108652miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: 5BH14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 25160 444 00502
VCID: 2B5EABE08AB69066D3-807E

6 Faults Found:
001092 - EVAP Purge Control Valve (N80) 
P0444 - 004 - Circuit Open
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:36:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 300 /min
Load: 52.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

000051 - Turbocharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit 
P0033 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:36:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 300 /min
Load: 52.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

000579 - Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75) 
P0243 - 004 - Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:36:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 300 /min
Load: 52.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

008852 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) 
P2294 - 004 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:36:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 300 /min
Load: 52.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

009216 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit 
P2400 - 004 - Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:36:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 526 /min
Load: 40.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.192 V

000048 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Heating Circuit 
P0030 - 004 - Malfunction / Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:37:06

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1553 /min
Load: 13.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 62.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 73EE7380120688A65B-8026

1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 68D414EC5BC07B7EFE-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005704906
Coding: 178F0F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 25152 444 54377
VCID: 3776879046FE2486A7-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 120506 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 25152 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4013494
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A50AEE4854C896E28-807E

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 149
Mileage: 174863 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:27:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 Q HW: 1K0 909 605 Q
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 033 7900 
Revision: 04033000 Serial number: 0038LD091BG$ 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3A709EA475EC39EE58-806E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0F14450CC

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0F0A4910B

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0C7B367F 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME0E643279N

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0A025209V

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME0A065916+

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 7AF05EA4356CF9EE18-802E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 25053 444 85831
VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001065150A3E
Coding: 7D8F03600F000000
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 2C5CA8FC8FB8975EDA-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T1C3102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7DFA55B82442CED63D-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3906279
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 387484AC4BE02BFEAE-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162B988A89AFAB6E9-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 397281A870EA32F651-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G
Component: Radio PM6 165 0018 
Revision: 00165000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7F2075074
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 244C40DCE7685F1E12-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100100
Shop #: WSC 01287 111 52512
VCID: 74EC709C17088F9E42-8020

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:54)--------------------------
Any suggestion were to start.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Have you checked your alternator pulley yet?







P0444, Some guy posted this in another forum. While trying to diagnose the issue, I noticed that the connector was off but it looked plugged in. I pushed the connector till it's fully seated, issue resolved.

I'm just posting that to share another persons findings.
If that doesn't apply, you should trace the wiring, verify voltage, verify purge valve function (bench test).


----------



## llaves (Mar 2, 2014)

*Alternator*

I had my sun rev the motor and it didn't seem like it was slipping . But going to double check and take a volt reading to see what the out put is . I checked all fuses they were all good. If iam off this weekend I will check the apt. And wiring plus voltage readings . Thanks again Eric.


----------



## aero_18 (May 16, 2017)

*EPC light and 5 faults*

Hello I have a 2007 Audi a4 with the same problem as you the epc light is on and the same 5 codes, I had this problem for a while and cant figure out what is causing it. Did you figured out how to solve your problem?


----------



## Dingdang1 (Dec 9, 2021)

llaves said:


> 07 gti 2.0t only thing I've done since the epc and mil came on was change the fuel filter.
> 
> My epc light came on and my car went into limp mode. Hooked up the vag and this is what i got
> 
> ...


Under ecu there is 2 relays relay 614 is the probable cause below is the codes for rosstech description of them 
Hope this helps 

OK, so the J757 relay is what powers fuses S344 and S345.


----------

